# Wasting a lot of steroids ?



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

I recently ran out of injectable b12 (Cyanocobalamin) and was thinking about not buying anymore for awhile only trouble is without it I seem to be wasting a lot of steroids.

My usual routine is draw .05cc b12 into the syringe, draw .25cc of test, then inject.

The only reason I have been running the b12 at all lately is because I want to force all the test through the syringe & the pin then rinse it through with the b12.

I had to recently run the test without the b12 & check out how much test is left behind even after I plunged it to the bitter end.

Here is the completely plunged used syringe after the injection

View attachment 3167


Now here is the same syringe after I pulled the plunger back 

View attachment 3168


Look at all that wasted oil in there.

That will add up over time especially when you're injecting more than once a week.


----------



## thqmas (Aug 30, 2016)

when you draw keep a bubble of air in the syringe. The air will push the rest of the oil.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2016)

It's really not a lot of test tho


----------



## monster-ish (Aug 30, 2016)

thqmas said:


> when you draw keep a bubble of air in the syringe. The air will push the rest of the oil.



This^


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

This man has lived through gear famine.  Reminds me of my grandparents, who farmed their way through the Great Depression, saving bread sacks.


----------



## Dex (Aug 30, 2016)

And this is one reason why aspiration prior to injection helps. The air bubble will go to the back of the plunger and get all the medication in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2016)

Pin once a week. 

Bam. 

Waste cut in half.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

So use air instead of b12 ?

That wont leave an air bubble in your muscle ?


----------



## monster-ish (Aug 30, 2016)

No putting a little air in the muscle is fine.


----------



## IHI (Aug 30, 2016)

Think back in ww2 and the horrors of human experimenting they found it took 10cc of air into the blood stream to kill a person.

The wee Lil bit from aspiration is barely worth mentioning


----------



## monster-ish (Aug 30, 2016)

I always leave about .1cc of air every time in pin for the very reason of not wasting any oil


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

Joliver said:


> This man has lived through gear famine.  Reminds me of my grandparents, who farmed their way through the Great Depression, saving bread sacks.



So true I get 100mg every other week lol.

I see you got your old name back dude High 5.

Maybe that will happen to me one day too


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been leaving air in the syringe as long as I can remember. I pull back .5cc or more of air. Ain't gonna hurt ya.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2016)

If you guys are concerned about this tiny bit of oil I hope you are all using z-track to inject.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2016)

I guess all these years of just sticking a needle into a muscle, and pressing the plunger have been a waste of time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I guess all these years of just sticking a needle into a muscle, and pressing the plunger have been a waste of time.



No shit. Guess all these gains were just placebo.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2016)

Guess I just don't understand how a guy that ran dozens of cycles before I was even born notices this NOW.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Guess I just don't understand how a guy that ran dozens of cycles before I was even born notices this NOW.



Redi-jects made all these problems disappear back then....


----------



## Joliver (Aug 30, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Redi-jects made all these problems disappear back then....



The only problems redi-jects got rid of was the "imma bitch" problem. Big ass needles....big ass results. So convenient.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Guess I just don't understand how a guy that ran dozens of cycles before I was even born notices this NOW.



Cycle gear from Tijuana vs Pharmaceutical Test C  script of 100mg's every other week.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 30, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Cycle gear from Tijuana vs Pharmaceutical Test C  script of 100mg's every other week.


So you're saying you just didn't care back then


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 30, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> So you're saying you just didn't care back then



Its not that I didnt care as much as it hadnt occured to me.

I also used to measure out the cc's from needle tip to plunger rather than first line to plunger.


----------



## tony72722 (Sep 10, 2016)

If that's you in your profile pic then you should not even be taking steroids.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## tony72722 (Sep 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


>



Not even trying to troll him lol. His LDL and HDL are probabaly fcked. Judging by the marijuana leaf tattoo I'd only assume that he hasn't done his research. People that are completley out of shape should not be fcking with AAS. I'm hoping the OP is under professional endocrinologic supervision, and they are monitoring your bloods.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you guys are concerned about this tiny bit of oil I hope you are all using z-track to inject.



I was actually thinking of making this same left-over test thread.... Waste is a thief! It kills me to throw that little bit out... I have been thinking of ways myself, but never thought to put some air in the back of the syringe.... Dagnabit. SO MUCH PRECIOUS OIL COULD HAVE BEEN SAVED!!!!!!


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> If that's you in your profile pic then you should not even be taking steroids.





tony72722 said:


> Not even trying to troll him lol. His LDL and HDL are probabaly fcked. Judging by the marijuana leaf tattoo I'd only assume that he hasn't done his research. People that are completley out of shape should not be fcking with AAS. I'm hoping the OP is under professional endocrinologic supervision, and they are monitoring your bloods.



DUDE. YOU'RE BEING A DICK... Do you even know this man? Or anything he has been through? Why would you judge someone like that? Maybe you should keep your negative comments to yourself until you are old enough to learn some respect.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Not even trying to troll him lol. His LDL and HDL are probabaly fcked. Judging by the marijuana leaf tattoo I'd only assume that he hasn't done his research. People that are completley out of shape should not be fcking with AAS. I'm hoping the OP is under professional endocrinologic supervision, and they are monitoring your bloods.



You assume he doesn't know about testosterone because he has a marijuana leaf tattoo ?? Look at all the douchebaggery on your own body dude, you think someone with tats would hate the whole tattooed people stigma haha wth


----------



## tony72722 (Sep 10, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> DUDE. YOU'RE BEING A DICK... Do you even know this man? Or anything he has been through? Why would you judge someone like that? Maybe you should keep your negative comments to yourself until you are old enough to learn some respect.



Okay, First off... I don't have to know him on a personal level, nor do I need to hear his sob story to make judgement on the fact that he has no idea the hell he is doing. He is unessesarily shortening his life due to stupidity.  After reading this thread, it has become more evident that he lost. He is literally injecting oils into his body arbitrarily, not even knowing the correct dosages. You would think somebody that has been through this process a multitude of times would have gotten lab work to see where he is at.

You don't have to give me the condescending "I'm older than you, so I'm correct in my opposition" talk. I'm a grown ass man and I'm more than entitled to call shit as I see it. OP needs to get in shape before he even thinks about touching AAS. Even then, he needs to be careful due to his age and years of health implications that have been onset due to a shitty lifestyle. 



Fsuphisig said:


> You assume he doesn't know about testosterone because he has a marijuana leaf tattoo ?? Look at all the douchebaggery on your own body dude, you think someone with tats would hate the whole tattooed people stigma haha wth



Yes sir, that is exactly why I rendered this judgement upon him, solely because of the marijuana leaf smudged on his arm. That's satirical, I made my judgement because he is out of shape and has no business touching anabolic steroids in his current state.  If your claim carries with it any consistency, then you should presume that a swastika tattooed under his eye would carry with it the same stigma as a koi fish on some housewifes shoulder.

My tattoos are professionally done. They represent my time spent in the military, certainly not coaxing a nonsensical, rather unavailing lifestyle. I pointed out the fact that he had that tattoo to showcase the fact that he obviously has a history of making bad decisions. This thread has brought into further assumption of that very same notion. 

___

Should I of sugar-coated this as well princess? I think you two need to up your adex if you were that offended by what I said. It's actually in his best benefit to get called out so he can correct himself.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Okay, First off... I don't have to know him on a personal level, nor do I need to hear his sob story to make judgement on the fact that he has no idea the hell he is doing. He is unessesarily shortening his life due to stupidity.  After reading this thread, it has become more evident that he lost. He is literally injecting oils into his body arbitrarily, not even knowing the correct dosages. You would think somebody that has been through this process a multitude of times would have gotten lab work to see where he is at.
> 
> You don't have to give me the condescending "I'm older than you, so I'm correct in my opposition" talk. I'm a grown ass man and I'm more than entitled to call shit as I see it. OP needs to get in shape before he even thinks about touching AAS. Even then, he needs to be careful due to his age and years of health implications that have been onset due to a shitty lifestyle.
> 
> ...



Just because you can shave your face (and chest), doesn't make you a real man. Being decent and respectful and humble is what makes a man. Being a tough guy, offending people whenever you open your mouth, calling people names, is little boy stuff. Its not what men do. And its not what this forum is about either. Its a tight community of people who look out for eachother and is built upon mutual respect for one-another. The way you are talking is offensive. It is in your best interest to hear this.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

Btw, the OP is on TRT. And Ziegler is working with what little test the doc has prescribed him. But you probably knew that right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> If that's you in your profile pic then you should not even be taking steroids.



Others can say much the same about you. Hardly impressive. So perhaps you should withhold your judgement. There is always someone bigger or stronger than you and many have chosen to go on before their time.

Zeigler is one of us.  We won't tolerate your shit in his threads.  Learn some tact and perhaps the information you are attempting to convey may actually be heard and acknowledged as advice.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> If that's you in your profile pic then you should not even be taking steroids.



I can foresee no problems with a 22 year old roid head with 100 posts under his belt and a piss yellow name badge shouting down an elite brother for not having any business on roids. Really...no sarcasm there.



tony72722 said:


> Not even trying to troll him lol. His LDL and HDL are probabaly fcked. Judging by the marijuana leaf tattoo I'd only assume that he hasn't done his research. People that are completley out of shape should not be fcking with AAS. I'm hoping the OP is under professional endocrinologic supervision, and they are monitoring your bloods.



No way hypocrisy is going to bite you in the ass. Won't happen here. Guaranteed.



tony72722 said:


> Okay, First off... I don't have to know him on a personal level, nor do I need to hear his sob story to make judgement on the fact that he has no idea the hell he is doing. He is unessesarily shortening his life due to stupidity.  After reading this thread, it has become more evident that he lost. He is literally injecting oils into his body arbitrarily, not even knowing the correct dosages. You would think somebody that has been through this process a multitude of times would have gotten lab work to see where he is at.
> 
> You don't have to give me the condescending "I'm older than you, so I'm correct in my opposition" talk. I'm a grown ass man and I'm more than entitled to call shit as I see it. OP needs to get in shape before he even thinks about touching AAS. Even then, he needs to be careful due to his age and years of health implications that have been onset due to a shitty lifestyle.
> 
> ...



Used a lot of big words: arbitrarily, multitude, condescending, opposition, implications, onset (iffy), rendered this judgement upon him (fire and brimstone shit there bro), claims carrying consistency (say wha!!!!!!!), and "coaxing a nonsensical rather unavailing lifestyle"----if this dude has professionally done tattoos, there ain't another mother ****er bad enough in the world to put this dude in his place.

Oh shit. They're professional. Not smudged. Snap. 

I predict this man is THE MAN and nobody will ever put him in his place.  EVER.



PillarofBalance said:


> Others can say much the same about you. Hardly impressive. So perhaps you should withhold your judgement. There is always someone bigger or stronger than you and many have chosen to go on before their time.
> 
> Zeigler is one of us.  We won't tolerate your shit in his threads.  Learn some tact and perhaps the information you are attempting to convey may actually be heard and acknowledged as advice.



Shit.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

I used to cover myself with temporary tattoos and then go into places where people usually have to take me seriously just to mess with them and get a rise out of them... My favorite was a giant butterfly on my ribcage... Oh, and twin seahorses above my junk. It was very professional looking. I used to tell people stories about what each tat meant. It was profound.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Let me see if I have this right Tony:

You claim Zeig is shortening his own life unnecessarily due to his own stupid yet you're the 23yo contemplating blasting and cruising for the rest of your life? What was it you said about stupidity again? Hello pot, I am kettle lol


----------



## tony72722 (Sep 10, 2016)

You guys are cute.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> You guys are cute.



I'm not cute at all, Mate. I've got scars around me eyes older than you. 

To the point: Ziggy's a Brother and you've called him out unnecessarily so. 

Check yourself.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> You guys are cute.



I do try my best....


----------



## Joliver (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> You guys are cute.



You're going to fit in really well here...I'm certain of it.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow, set o' balls on that guy.  Children, when will they ever learn...


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 10, 2016)

OP, slin pin with a 29 or 30 1/2 inch in the quad, nothing wasted.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 10, 2016)

well tony, I'm not really impressed by your photo either. The problem here is you (23yo) taking steroids and looking like that.

It's not that you look bad, but I looked twice as built than you with no AAS at your age.

Zeigler is twice your age ~. Show some respect.

"LDL and HDL are probabaly fcked. Judging by the marijuana leaf tattoo I'd only assume that he hasn't done his research."

Well, Dr. Tony, you're wrong. It's not by the looks you can assume what are a mans LDL HDL levels or anything. Go back to "Lalaland", where being shredded means you're healthy.

And about the marry jane tattoo... are you retarded? Zeigler is twice your age! I got a tattoo I had when I was 12 (You btw, was not even born yet).


----------



## thqmas (Sep 10, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> My tattoos are professionally done. They represent my time spent in the military....



Oh shit, I was doing it wrong all these years? You know what represents my time spent in the military? Scars and stitches (professionally done).

And we don't call it "time spent in the military" like you do. We call it "War".


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 10, 2016)

I think Zeig hurt Tony's feelers when he said he had a flat chest awhile ago. I mean you post a pic of yourself, you're open to criticism. It IS a bodybuilding website for fukks sake. Now its spiraling out of control while trying to reinforce his position. Just admit you said some dumb ass shit and move on.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 10, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> I think Zeig hurt Tony's feelers when he said he had a flat chest awhile ago. I mean you post a pic of yourself, you're open to criticism. It IS a bodybuilding website for fukks sake. Now its spiraling out of control while trying to reinforce his position. Just admit you said some dumb ass shit and move on.


No, that was me. The flat chested little roid boy who will never be anything without gear. 

Half you guys jumping on Tony's ass are damn liars, trying to tell me you've never thought the same thing. Was he out of place? Sure. But don't put on a ****ing false act.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> No, that was me. The flat chested little roid boy who will never be anything without gear.
> 
> Half you guys jumping on Tony's ass are damn liars, trying to tell me you've never thought the same thing. Was he out of place? Sure. But don't put on a ****ing false act.



I didn't read all of this but I have said it numerous time that he needs to lose some fat before blasting. I tell everyone that who needs to. But for trt purposes it doesn't matter, low test is low test and every male deserves to be in healthy ranges regardless of both fat %


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 10, 2016)

Just curious, Did Ziegler get bloods done it is he on self prescribed TRT?


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Just curious, Did Ziegler get bloods done it is he on self prescribed TRT?



Afaik is was given a really really low script by a dr, like 100 e2w or something like that, quite a while ago. 
He saved it up, and is now on self-tweaked trt at double the dose, probably about where should be for trt. That's pretty much all I've been able to gather.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah I thought he was self administering 50mgs a week or so? No doc?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 11, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> You guys are cute.



Lol you sir are the ultimate douchebag, please go to bodybuilding.com or some other forum where you'd prob fit in a little better


----------



## tony72722 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol you sir are the ultimate douchebag, please go to bodybuilding.com or some other forum where you'd prob fit in a little better



Thanks babe.


----------

